# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  PKK ve Peşmergenin rant kapısı HABUR

## iputisamo

PKK ve Peşmergenin rant kapısı HABUR - - - - - Ortadoğu

Mesut Barzani ve Celal Talabani nin kontrolündeki Kuzey Irak a her gün 2500 aracın geçiş yaptığı Habur sınır kapısından

PKK ve Peşmergenin rant kapısı HABUR 

Mesut Barzani ve Celal Talabani'nin kontrolündeki Kuzey Irak'a her gün 2500 aracın geçiş yaptığı Habur sınır kapısından peşmergelere ve dolayısı ile bu topraklarda barınan PKK'ya ayda yaklaşık 300 milyon dolarlık bir para akışı sağlanıyor. 

Tamamı ile son bir yıl içerisinde Amerika'nın kontrolüne geçen ve Amerikalıların haberi olmadan kuş uçmayan Habur sınır kapısı bir tarafta Türkiye'yi, diğer tarafta da Türkmen kardeşlerimizi vuruyor. Hala askeri operasyonların sürdüğü Telefarde yaralanan kardeşlerimizin tedavi için Türkiye'ye geçişine de izin verilmiyor. 

Telafer'deki Türkmen Katliamı ve PKK desteğine karşı misilleme yapılmalı

Habur kapısı dert kapısı

Kürt peşmergeler Bağdat kapılarına kadar tüm Kuzey Irak'ın kontrolünü eline geçirdi. 30 bin kişilik peşmerge ordusu, Irak Ulusal Muhafız Birliğinin yardımları ile Türkmenlerin kalesi Telafer başta olmak üzere Kuzey Irak'taki tüm Türkmenleri yıldırma politikası ile Irak'ın diğer bölgelerine sürme politikasını derinden yürütüyor. Tutuklamalar, adam kaçırmalar, suikastlar, soygunlar Türkmenleri yıldıramıyor.

Atahan ALPTEKİN'in araştırması

Kuzey Irak topraklarında yollarda her 15,20 km'de bir kurulan postlarda ellerinde ağır makinelı silahlar bulunan ve hemen kurdukları kontrol merkezlerinde asılı Kürdistan bayrakları ile sizleri kontrol ederler. Pasaportlarınıza bakılırken Irak için aldığınız vizenin çok fazla önemi olmadığı size sık sık hatırlatılır. Onun için "Kürdistan devleti''nin mührünün bulunduğu vize kağıdına çok iyi sahip çıkmak gerekiyor. Tabiki özellikle bir gazeteci olarak mutlaka ama mutlaka Irak'ın Ankara'daki büyükelçiliğinden vize almanızı öneririz. üünkü Kuzey Irak'tan giriş yaptığınız zaman aldığınız vize sadece Kuzey Irak topraklarında geçerlidir. Bağdat'tan yurt dışına çıkış yaptığınız zaman elinizdeki kağıt hiçbir işe yaramayacaktır. Size sadece Irak vizesi sorulacaktır. Bu arada hatırlatmakta da fayda görüyorum. Irak vizesi için uzun bir zaman en azından yaklaşık 20 gün kadar beklemeniz gerekecektir.

Kuzey Irak topraklarındaki seyahatimiz devam ederken özellikle sizleri Türkmen bölgelerine götürecek onların nasıl bir yaşam içerisinde olduğunu, ne gibi sıkıntılar çektiğini de geniş şekilde anlatacağız. ünce Telafer'e gidiyoruz. Telafer Musul'a yaklaşık 80 km kadar uzaklıkta. Ve tamamı ile son 2 yıldan bu yana kuşatma altında yaşayan bir Türkmen kentidir. 250 bin nüfusa sahip ve çok büyük çoğunluğu Türkmen olan bir yerdir.

Telafer'e girdiğiniz zaman sanki bir köye girmiş gibi hissedersiniz. Halbuki dünya'nın en büyük kasabasıdır orası. Fakat saldırıların ardından yaşam durmuş, insanlar sokağa çıkmaya korkuyor, saldırıların ne zaman geleceğini kimse kestiremiyor. Dualarla yaşamak bir hayat tarzı olmuş onlar için. Tek umut kapıları ise Türkiye. Fakat ne gelen var, ne de giden. Arada bizim gibi gazeteciler uğrarsa oraya umutları yeniden yeşerir. Yeniden bir hayal dünyasına dalarlar. "Türk kardeşlerimiz gelecek ve bizi kurtaracak. " derler.

Bazıları ise Türkiye'nin yaşaması uğruna kendilerinin yok olmasını isterler. "Yeterki Türkiye yaşasın, Ankara yaşasın, Türklüğün kalesi olmazsa Türk dünyası da olmaz " derler. Ancak bilmezler ki Ankara'nın Telafer ya da Türk dünyası diye bir derdi yoktur. Ve hiçbir zaman da olmamıştır. Bizlerde taa oralara kadar gidip onların bu hayallerini yıkmayız. Yalanlar konuşuruz ve Türk kardeşlerinin her zaman yanlarında olduklarını söyleriz. Utanmayız, sıkılmayız çünkü Telafer'den çıktıktan sonra bizim de bir Telafer diye derdimiz yoktur çünkü. 

Son saldırılar ile birlikte sokaklarda ceset kokularından geçilmiyor. üokları kefen bulmakta zorlanıyor. Havadan karadan başlatılan operasyonlarda isabet almayan ev yoktur neredeyse. Binlerce ölü var ancak dışarıya sızan rakamlar yaklaşık "200 kişi 

üzellikle merkezi Kerkük'deki Türkmen televizyonunun Telafer'deki binası, vericileri bombalandıktan sonra Türkmenlerin sesi tamamı ile çıkmaz olmuştur. 

Türkmenlere Türkiye'den yıllardan bu yana hemen hemen hiçbir yardım gitmiyor. Kürtler her türlü yaşam standartlarını yükseltirken, silahlanırken Türkmenler "Aman silahlanmasınlar " diye bir politika üretilmiştir. Bu nasıl bir politikadır bunu kimse de bilmez zaten. Ankara'da bu işi yürütenlere sorsanız onların da söyleyecek çok sözü yoktur aslında. Siyasi irade tek suçlu gibi görünüyor. 

Peki Türkmenler hep böyle silahsız mı yaşamalılar. ? Hayır Türkmenler artık böyle düşünmüyor. şimdi Irak'ta yaşaman tüm Türkmen aileler arasında başlatılan bir kampanya ile herkes silahlanıyor. En azından evlerini, ailelerini konuyabilmek için "Her eve bir kalaşnikov" kampanyasına katılmaya başlamışlar. üünkü başka çarelerinin olmadıklarını düşünüyorlar.

----------

